# Screensaver Help!



## buddyswife (Jan 26, 2009)

I found the section that tells me how to add the screensavers to the kindle which was 1 of my questions .. now that i got that one answered i have another .. i been trying for an hour looking and doing to the best of my knowledge but i cant seem to figure out how to resize my pictures to the 600-800 size .. can someone help?!?!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

buddyswife said:


> I found the section that tells me how to add the screensavers to the kindle which was 1 of my questions .. now that i got that one answered i have another .. i been trying for an hour looking and doing to the best of my knowledge but i cant seem to figure out how to resize my pictures to the 600-800 size .. can someone help?!?!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Not so good.  The problem is that the picture you want is wider than it is tall, while screensavers must be taller than they are wide.  Your picture does not adapt well.   I tried.


----------



## buddyswife (Jan 26, 2009)

o wow thanks a bunch but i have others i'd like to resize too .. that looks huge to me


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

buddyswife said:



> o wow thanks a bunch but i have others i'd like to resize too .. that looks huge to me


All Kindle screensavers are 600(w) X 800(h). I tried to make one you could download and put right on your kindle... but it isn't very good.


----------



## buddyswife (Jan 26, 2009)

actually that doesn't look too bad to me .. i don't have my kindle in yet it will be here Friday .. but I'm getting pics and books and stuff ready .. i'm not expecting high quality black and white


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

buddyswife said:


> actually that doesn't look too bad to me .. i don't have my kindle in yet it will be here Friday .. but I'm getting pics and books and stuff ready .. i'm not expecting high quality black and white


You should check out the Photo gallery. There are zillions of Kindle screensavers of different types offered there.

Wait... That's where you first posted.

Give us a picture that's taller than it is wide. We have several talented artists.


----------



## buddyswife (Jan 26, 2009)

lol how you want me to give them to you? here or pm?


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

buddyswife said:


> lol how you want me to give them to you? here or pm?


The "More Screensavers" thread in the "Photo Gallery" topic.


----------

